# how are plastisol transfer made?



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a workforce 1100 and do sublimation prints and i have seen plastisol prints and like the feel and look. Can you put these on all shirts cotton etc..? I would be interested in the plastisol prints as i have done vinyl printed and using my heat press, any information would be appreciated. Is it cheaper to buy the prints and if so where is good place to get transfer if i send my design. thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Transfers are screened onto the transfer sheet using an almost identical technique to screen printing so the end result on the printed garment is virtually the same as a typical screen printed garment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cainer77 said:


> I have a workforce 1100 and do sublimation prints and i have seen plastisol prints and like the feel and look. Can you put these on all shirts cotton etc..? I would be interested in the plastisol prints as i have done vinyl printed and using my heat press, any information would be appreciated. Is it cheaper to buy the prints and if so where is good place to get transfer if i send my design. thanks


You can't make them with your Workforce. Here is a list of vendors who make them: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

They can be applied to garments from 100% cotton to 100% polyester. You just have to tell the vendor what you'll be pressing them to so he can use the right plastisol ink.


----------

